# New Guinness World Records of slingshot made with Dankung (from Google)



## slingcn999 (Feb 7, 2010)

hit the cacocala cans from 10 meters within 1 minute with slingshot.

The world record holder was a Italy shooter who hit 8 cans within 1 minute.

Now the new record has been made by a Chinese shooter who hit 10 cans in 1 minute.

There are some shooters once broke this record when taking the target practice, but failed doing it again when witnessed by the Guniness officers and crowded audience and reporters.

The images, the Guinness gold medal and the dankung sling.

It's not so difficult to break this record, please contact with Guinness World to attend the challenge.

http://www.guinnessw...ds.com/records/


----------



## slingcn999 (Feb 7, 2010)

original post and image

http://www.dangong123.com/viewthread.php?tid=482


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hats off to the splendid shooter achieved that, but I have even more respect for those that betteres it in practice or in other venues. IMO, all records are no more than official bragging rights and mean less than the personal satisfaction that one gets from a hit well made. Or well missed. Which is a good thing seeing as I miss so much.









Anyway, well done that man!


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> Hats off to the splendid shooter achieved that, but I have even more respect for those that betteres it in practice or in other venues. IMO, all records are no more than official bragging rights and mean less than the personal satisfaction that one gets from a hit well made. Or well missed. Which is a good thing seeing as I miss so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant see any mention of it with GWR , 10 shots in a minute is quite posible ,dare i say easy!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i´ve got it 2 times 8 cans in 1minute







don´t know if i´m able to do it in public!


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

fish said:


> Hats off to the splendid shooter achieved that, but I have even more respect for those that betteres it in practice or in other venues. IMO, all records are no more than official bragging rights and mean less than the personal satisfaction that one gets from a hit well made. Or well missed. Which is a good thing seeing as I miss so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant see any mention of it with GWR , 10 shots in a minute is quite posible ,dare i say easy!
[/quote]

I'm glad you said that!!! I thought exactly the same. Maybe we'll have a little try and see the next time I'm down at yours. I'll see if Roy Castle is available to oversee the event!!!


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

hey mate yer on! we will film it eh?

can anyone else find any mention of this feat on the GWR site? or is it just a ploy to sell more?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

fish said:


> hey mate yer on! we will film it eh?
> 
> can anyone else find any mention of this feat on the GWR site? or is it just a ploy to sell more?


More than likely the later since all 9 posts from this person are promoting Dankung slingshots.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Dankung
seems to be a lot of hype over this thing.
It looks like a very basic wire frame slingshot. No handle to speak of except for some string tied around it. I think a daisy 
F-16 or similar, would shoot just as well, and a lot more comfortable to hold. Maybe I am missing something?
Just MHO


----------



## slingcn999 (Feb 7, 2010)

Got the video today from the TV set.

http://player.56.com/v_NTM3MjI4MjQ.swf

original URL: http://www.56.com/u67/v_NTM3MjI4MjQ.html

Here is a video (partly in Englsih).

Only the 60-70% of the performance of the shooters because of too much noise and glaring lights.

Pocket slingshot make the quick reload ammo and shot as if you are using the machine-gun.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Great shooting considering the pressure.









I take great offense seeing the first bozo go on TV with a mass murderer on his T shirt! What are people thinking! It's like wearing a picture of Hitler or Saddam Hussein. I don't know if it is ignorance or just bad taste. Oh well, he probably doesn't even know who he is and thinks it's just a cool "western" shirt.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Interesting video, and decent shooting, I know nothing about whoever is on what T-shirts, and don't blame them for promoting the dankung, shucks I would do the same thing, so whatever theyr'e shooting, or whatever they are wearing, that's some good shooting, under some PRESSURE, I say congratulations to the young fella


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

Can't Jorg achieve it easily with his earthling slingshot?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have seen both of these on you tube video's the speed shooter in the white shirt is good, the guy in the green shirt has a few video's all excellent he is a great shooter but their is one more shooter I can picture him in my mind but dont know his name he has goofy teeth.But so what he is an awsome instinctive shooter the best ive ever seen.If some of you on this site feel you can do just as well or better or know someone who is then lets see it,otherwise it's just talk anyone and everyone can talk it's not showing off,you dont say things like this against Rufus hussey who was a good shot no doubt so why call these guys.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is the video


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Here is the video


All I have to say is























Was the guy in the 3 piece using rubber-bands!?!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

yes he was he also has other video's on you yube he's a bit of a joker not the best out there but nevertheless very good.It's the other one in the video who is very impressive he again has several video's and awsome skill.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> yes he was he also has other video's on you yube he's a bit of a joker not the best out there but nevertheless very good.It's the other one in the video who is very impressive he again has several video's and awsome skill.


Well ya! He shoots instinctive and he's very fast! it looks like he has some tiny natural forks. I don't know but I would bet he developed his skills putting food on the table.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> yes he was he also has other video's on you yube he's a bit of a joker not the best out there but nevertheless very good.It's the other one in the video who is very impressive he again has several video's and awsome skill.


Well ya! He shoots instinctive and he's very fast! it looks like he has some tiny natural forks. I don't know but I would bet he developed his skills putting food on the table.
[/quote]
Yeah imagine he did, could you link us to their channels please Hawk?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Go to you tube and type in 4030bing thats my channel the video's are on there if you play one and click on comments that will allow you to access related video's or their own channel.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

10 hits in 60 seconds He is a very fast loader.


----------

